# Whats your boot up time?



## AudioN00B (Mar 3, 2013)

Curious to know what your boot up time is, and what processor are you guys using to get those times.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

With my old setup years ago using an AMD Athalon XP and custom Windows XP I remember like 40 sec...


----------



## audiovibe (Nov 16, 2007)

My last car PC had an Asus p5pe-vm board, Celeron D 356 processor, 4GB DDR2 ram, and 128 GB SSD, dual M2ATX powersupplies. Full win XP instal, booting directly into Ride runner with LSX Void skin. 

18 Seconds cold boot!


----------



## tech9 (Mar 24, 2013)

I would run only 2GB of ram, and hibernate, seems a small touch faster then an actual boot in windows 7.


----------

